# iOS 6, dictionnaire, Goodreader et les autres...



## ludmer67 (2 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

actuellement en études Erasmus en Angleterre, je me suis amené à des tonnes d'articles... en anglais, dois-je même le préciser, non mais c'est vrai, je précise déjà que je suis en Angleterre, alors, à moins d'être un original, je ne vais pas m'expatrier un an dans un pays dont le nom commence en grande partie par celui de sa langue (l'Angl... Et non langue) pour au final parler l'espéranto ou le grec ! Bref, je digresse...

Etant familier avec l'anglais, il n'en reste pas moins que certains mots posent problème (non pas qu'ils soient tabous, mais il s'agit d'un problème de TRADUCTION). Mon iPad est configuré en français et à jour avec iOS 6. Ma question est la suivante : *comment changer la langue du dictionnaire* ? Je précise que je lis avec Goodreader (je ne sais pas ça mène quelque part mais au moins, je l'aurais dit)

Merci d'avance 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h03 ----------

Eh bien, tout compte fait, je me suis dis que mon iPad me proposait un dictionnaire en français, qui me donnait des définitions en français, parce que mon iPad est configuré en français. Et si je changeais la langue de l'iPad ? Eh bien, à ma grande surprise, si on fait croire à l'iPad que son utilisateur parle anglais, et s'il ne vérifie pas par lui même en enregistrant à son insu ledit utilisateur pour ainsi analyser sa langue, on peut très bien faire obtenir un dictionnaire anglais sur un iPad acheté en France. Etonnant ? Non !

Mais ce n'est qu'un problème à moitié réglé, car j'ignore toujours s'il existe une manipulation plus simple.


----------

